# Blue Phantom



## Dexter's Mummy (Feb 8, 2020)

Tonight I discovered that my Dexter is a 'blue' phantom. Now it makes sense why his coat is no longer jet black. He's 3 and seriously gorgeous . In this pic he is about 8 months old and strutting his new clip?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Do you have a picture of him now, for comparison ?


----------



## Dexter's Mummy (Feb 8, 2020)

This is Dexter now. Watching TV


----------



## Dexter's Mummy (Feb 8, 2020)

Dexter's Mummy said:


> This is Dexter now. Watching TV
> View attachment 464312


This pic is from about 18 months back. Notice the red tinge around his waist


----------



## BellasMomZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Oh my goodness! DEXTER IS BEAUTIFUL. I love dogs that resemble my baby. She is also a blue phantom! Her jet black coat changed to a grayish hue with lots of white hairs speckled throughout. She’s almost 8 months now. I can’t imagine how much more faded she will be in the future.


----------

